# Pictures from the cold



## Fbimages (Jun 28, 2022)

Hi all, I get great inspiration from seeing photographs taken in cold places. To my eyes nothing beats the purity of an animal in a snow covered environnement. If you have any photographs to share I would be very keen to see them.
All things white and cold!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 28, 2022)

Excellent ! Good to see some great pictures on CR for a change instead of arguing over 30 fps vs 15.


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2022)

Excellent!


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2022)

Excellent series. Great shots.


----------



## becceric (Jun 29, 2022)

Fbimages said:


> Hi all, I get great inspiration from seeing photographs taken in cold places. To my eyes nothing beats the purity of an animal in a snow covered environnement. If you have any photographs to share I would be very keen to see them.
> All things white and cold!


Great shots! After viewing them, I now want to turn on the air conditioner, and purchase a blind.


----------



## Fbimages (Jun 30, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> Excellent ! Good to see some great pictures on CR for a change instead of arguing over 30 fps vs 15.


Thank you! Some of these were taken with a 5DS R which is no speed demon..!


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 11, 2022)

Wonderful pictures!
And above all, taken in the most adverse conditions. WOW


----------

